# Deputy Sheriff William Coleman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*William Coleman*

Maricopa County Sheriff's Office, Arizona

End of Watch: Sunday, January 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* 977

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/8/2012
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial 


Deputy Sheriff William Coleman was shot and killed while responding to a burglary call in Anthem at approximately 4:15 am.

As he and another deputy arrived at the scene they encountered a male subject inside of a van at a medical building near the intersection of Anthem Way and Gavilan Peak Parkway. As they attempted to make contact with the man he opened fire on them with a rifle, striking Deputy Coleman below his vest. The suspect was killed by return gunfire from other deputies.

Deputy Coleman was transported to John C. Lincoln Deer Valley Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Deputy Coleman had served with the Maricopa County Sheriff's Office for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and several children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Joe Arpaio
Maricopa County Sheriff's Office
100 West Washington
Suite 1900
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 876-1000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21079-deputy-sheriff-william-coleman#ixzz1iupK5gNZ​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sheriff Coleman


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Deputy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Deputy Coleman


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

RIP Deputy Coleman


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

